# Classic VW bug - 101 Encinitas



## Ls3D

Went hunting today and for unknown reasons I ended up shooting 3 VW's...  This one is a tad hot on the back of the bug, but just passable on my monitor.  If you are nice I will show you the one that got away....     -Shea





​


----------



## mr. twin turbo

nice shot, sweet car to get too, but that reed in front of the camera is way too distracting.


----------



## Ls3D

I guess a car buff would be bothered by the foreground 'reed',..  but on the light table (bridge) the lower angle was more interesting and sharp.  The light (curb) under the car separates the subject and the low angle gives it a more interesting, aggressive stance. VS this:






Here is the classic rear window and hips,.. just for fun..






And the one that got away,..  meaning I just got my lens hood flipped when the chopper pulled up, I framed the picture and took the shot in case he pulled away - sure enough he pulled away before I could even try autofocus or see what mode I left the camera in...  As it went the shot was both soft and a bit hot.  Funny that he lined up exactly as shot!


----------

